
2011 Logo Trends - tortilla
http://www.logolounge.com/article.asp?aid=lnPf
======
eps
To be fair these are not trends per se, these are similarity patterns in
Logolounge submissions. Logo design community is very large and diverse, and
while there is some stylistic and conceptual copying and imitation, it tends
to be a self-limiting phenomenon, simply because a good logo needs to be
unique.

It is also worth noting that Logolounge is basically an annual lottery with
$100 entrance fee with the prize being an inclusion in one of their books. Not
every logo designer enters, nor does the stuff they receive is all high-
quality original work. So the trends they are seeing while interesting are not
exactly representative.

~~~
SwellJoe
I was trying to figure out why the overall quality was so low. This explains
it.

------
replicatorblog
Another trend I'm seeing a lot of is the "Script" logotype reminiscent of hand
painted signs from the 50's. Three pop to mind: AirBNB, Frid.ge, and
Instagram, but I know I have seen many others. It's a great look the only
question is how well it will hold up relative to more pure geometric forms.

------
TorbjornLunde
I find the idea of trends with logos quite silly. A good logo (and brand)
should outlast short-lived trends.

~~~
neilk
You're being downvoted but you are right.

Logo designs that look trendy have _failed_. A logo that looks stupid 2 years
on is a waste of money.

------
treeface
This reminds me too much of the colourlovers "trends" that tend to be more
representative either of little-changing, long-term trends or whatever
sampling bias they might have at any given moment.

------
neilk
I went looking for the trends in previous years.

In 2007, "Rubber bands" were cool.
<http://www.logolounge.com/article.asp?aid=hjP>

In 2008, "Loops" <http://www.logolounge.com/article.asp?aid=knW>

In 2009, "3D curls" <http://www.logolounge.com/article.asp?aid=kfP>

In 2010, such logos apparently became uncool. ;)

In 2011, these logos were back in style again, as "Banded"
<http://www.logolounge.com/article.asp?aid=lnPf>

I'm not denying that trends in design exist, but they tend to be much slower
than year by year. This type of article is just about establishing
Logolounge's brand.

------
ataggart
>It feels like what people believe a logo to be is also becoming more
transcendent.

I don't understand why so many people write like this. It's a logo, not a
metaphysical experience. It seems everyone involved with "design" read the
Pepsi Redesign doc [1] and took it as a lesson in good writing.

[1] [http://www.scribd.com/doc/25437499/12112331-Pepsi-
Breathtaki...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/25437499/12112331-Pepsi-Breathtaking-
Design-Strategy)

------
alanning
The NORDKYN logo at the end of the article drives my OCD mad.

I love it!

(Although I question whether the general audience would understand the point
of the radar chart)

~~~
andrewcooke
radar chart? please explain to this general audience...

~~~
GHFigs
You might know it as a web chart or spider chart:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radar_chart>

It isn't just that it resembles a radar chart, though: on the site the (Flash)
logo mutates to reflect the current temperature and wind conditions.

<http://www.visitnordkyn.com/>

------
thomasfl
The animated Nordkyn logo is really beautiful and clever
<http://www.visitnordkyn.com/> (turn on flash to see).

Also, brown is back!

~~~
andrewcooke
can you explain? when i open the link it moves (the left hand side shrivels
up). but then it seems to be stationary. why is it clever? what is it
representing?

~~~
deno
Hover on it with your mouse.

~~~
andrewcooke
how do you know it's connected with that data? and what data, exactly, is it
showing? the wind is from the NW but it's extended to the SSE (at least for
me, now). and there's no indication of what temperature might be - is that
colour?

maybe something isn't working for me? when i hover over it, all that changes
is the text at the side, giving the weather info i just described.

i can't believe everyone thinks this is so clever just from looking at that
page. is it well known through winning an award or something? in other words,
does it require additional knowledge to appreciate? and, if so, doesn't that
mean it's not as great as the cognescenti believe?

